# Baptism/christening gown



## Frogmountain (May 11, 2011)

I need a baptism gown or outfit for a 3-month-old boy by Friday. Can anyone tell me where I can find a ready-to-wear outfit in Bangkok? Thanks.


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2012)

Frogmountain said:


> I need a baptism gown or outfit for a 3-month-old boy by Friday. Can anyone tell me where I can find a ready-to-wear outfit in Bangkok? Thanks.


As you need a baptism gown, perhaps you try the shop next to the catholic church in Soi Ruamrudee in Bangkok.


----------



## Frogmountain (May 11, 2011)

jcshine said:


> As you need a baptism gown, perhaps you try the shop next to the catholic church in Soi Ruamrudee in Bangkok.


Thank you for the suggestion. We ended up getting a lovely gown at the Good Shepherd Sisters shop at Sukhumvit Soi 33.


----------

